# Cesar Millan video about separation anxiety / excitement



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

I didn't see this posted here yet, it's a short 2 part video by Cesar Millan about energy level, separation anxiety, and space. Worth a watch.

Cesar?s Class on Separation Anxiety Part 1 | CesarsWay.com

Cesar's Class on Separation Anxiety and Over-excitement Part 2 | CesarsWay.com


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

One of the things I found interesting on the 2nd part of the video was how the dog shouldn't be allowed to leave an area when the dog decides he wants to (Coco was the dog in the video).

I've noticed my more active dog Tuki, seems to keep herself constrained to the dog bed once she's there (she puts herself there), and she wants to run check something out, she usually perks up and shows that she wants to move forward, but doesn't actually go unless I tell her to. Now I'm thinking I'll practice more of that, it makes sense that her self restraint is something to cultivate.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Great video's thanks for posting them.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Yes, interesting. Thanks for posting also.

That is one channel I don't have on my cable.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

OH MY?!! Look at how focused Junior is?? I'd love this kind of focus from Dumpty one day.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a feeling he didn't know how to spell "submissive"
He was pretty confident writing "submisse"


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

I saw that as a plus. This is not some overly-produced video series where they do multiple takes, etc. or even white-wash Cesar's info with some producer/director sitting there. I am grateful he put this video together and made it available for free.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ucdcrush said:


> I saw that as a plus. This is not some overly-produced video series where they do multiple takes, etc. or even white-wash Cesar's info with some producer/director sitting there. I am grateful he put this video together and made it available for free.


 
I agree 100%.

His heart is into his dogs.


----------

